# Bacon wrapped Dove



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Had family over this past Saturday for some BBQ chicken and decided to thaw out some dove breast. Filleted the breast and wrapped with some HEB jalapeÃ±o bacon (thick sliced) and added some banana pepper to the mix and grilled. Man.......that was some really great eating. Even all the grand kids (girls) loved them and that was a shocker. Will do more again and yes, even just the dove by itself was good. Oh, forgot, I brined the dove filets overnight for about 8 hours. Will do that again too!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Looks great. What did the brine consist of?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Just some salt and water only. Really made the dove moist. Not soggy, just moist. My first time......but not my last! I didn't measure the salt, but guessing a 1/4 cup to about half gallon of water. Maybe a bit less, but near that amount I believe. Just plain salt!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I love bacon wrapped birds. Doesn't matter what kind either. Gimme a teradactel and I'll wrapp DAT bad boy!

That dove is making my toof leak.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

OnedayScratch said:


> I love bacon wrapped birds. Doesn't matter what kind either. Gimme a teradactel and I'll wrapp DAT bad boy!
> 
> That dove is making my toof leak.


Lol


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great, congrats!


----------



## DTRPescador (May 24, 2012)

Can't wait for the season to start. Palomas don't last in my house!!!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Looks good. Next tine replace the water with buttermilk and the same eight hours or more. Trust me on this. I like to quarter and squeeze an orange in the brine as well.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Can't wait for dove season! I made a bunch of dove poppers last year(150+) and they go fast!


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Mix about 75% honey with 25% Lea & Perrins Worcestershire in a sauce pan, bring to a simmer for a few minutes, stirring constantly. Baste those bacon wrapped birds with this mix about 1-2 minutes before taking them off the grill. Takes 'em to the next level!! I also put a slice of fresh Jalapino and some cream cheese inside the breast before wrapping them.


----------



## MCFADDEN RED (Aug 15, 2005)

they look great:smile:

not trying to hijack your thread, but this a great way to cook duck, deer, rabbit, squirrel, or any mild flavored game.:dance::dance:


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

dove stew, gravy and dumplings...
we do about 100+ opening day....
no left-overs.


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

we used to have dove stew every opening day--now I use about the same deal yall are talking about--but I found Itilian dressing works great to soak them in--I cook them in the pan and about half way done poke some holes in the pan and let the juice drain off and it is GREAT--we soak them in 7 up prior to freezing drain it off 2-3 times when the 7 uo does not look red they are ready to cook or freeze--it really helps/


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

I like to make a one or two out of the batch that has about 7 chile pequins stuffed inside. The feeding frenzy starts and then you always got one guy crying by the ice chest of beer.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

I got 2 words for y'all.......... DOVE CHILI............just substitute dove meat for whatever you normally use when you make your chili....You will be pleasantly surprised.........Also, Dove Guisada is dang good too!!!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Man, I love some dub wraps. Short story but when my son was about 5 we went dove hunting, killed a mess and as soon as we got home he wanted "dub wraps". Been calling them that for 25 years now. LOL. Good stuff.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

kweber said:


> dove stew, gravy and dumplings...
> we do about 100+ opening day....
> no left-overs.


Any special recipe for gravy and dumplins?:cheers:


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Jeff SATX said:


> I like to make a one or two out of the batch that has about 7 chile pequins stuffed inside. The feeding frenzy starts and then you always got one guy crying by the ice chest of beer.


That aint right man! Funny......but not right at all! lol


----------



## kegartman (Sep 2, 2014)

Sounds good . I will have to try the honey & Worcestershire sauce.


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

How long do you all grill your dove wraps? I think I'm overcooking mine. I usually grill or 30 mins.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

espanolabass said:


> How long do you all grill your dove wraps? I think I'm overcooking mine. I usually grill or 30 mins.


You want to concentrate on cooking the dove---not the bacon. The bacon is primarily to add a little flavor but mainly to keep the dove moist Use thin bacon or if using thick you need to microwave it til about 1/2 done. Cook your dove medium rare (never ever more than medium) It takes me about 10 minutes, depending on how hot my wood fire is. Experiment next time and start taking some off early and sample. Also depends if you are cooking white wing or mourning dove and if you are cooking on the breast bone or filets only.


----------



## Profishional (May 31, 2009)

FREON said:


> You want to concentrate on cooking the dove---not the bacon. The bacon is primarily to add a little flavor but mainly to keep the dove moist Use thin bacon or if using thick you need to microwave it til about 1/2 done. Cook your dove medium rare (never ever more than medium) It takes me about 10 minutes, depending on how hot my wood fire is. Experiment next time and start taking some off early and sample. Also depends if you are cooking white wing or mourning dove and if you are cooking on the breast bone or filets only.


Let's say im cooking the fillets and cooking them on a gas grill. About how long and what temp would you recomend?


----------



## urbankowboy (Jan 20, 2015)

Try the fischer & weiser mango habanero glaze. They also have a10-15 onion glaze. Great to baste them with. Becomes a whole nother ball game....


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

urbankowboy said:


> Try the fischer & weiser mango habanero glaze. They also have a10-15 onion glaze. Great to baste them with. Becomes a whole nother ball game....


Where can you find this at?


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I you don't have time to brine...get one of these bad boys.

http://www.amazon.com/Jaccard-200348-Supertendermatic-48-Blade-Tenderizer/dp/B001347JK6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1423842354&sr=8-1&keywords=jaccard+meat+tenderizer


----------



## urbankowboy (Jan 20, 2015)

JFolm said:


> urbankowboy said:
> 
> 
> > Try the fischer & weiser mango habanero glaze. They also have a10-15 onion glaze. Great to baste them with. Becomes a whole nother ball game....
> ...


I have only been able to find at kroger. It is awesome on everything


----------



## camo1542 (Jan 14, 2015)

kroger has the sauce I found it at the location on barker cypress and tuckerton


----------

